# Abundance of fuzz algae...but very good plant growth?



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

^Title.

I think I may have found a balance in my Planted _MS_ tank, but, what does this mean?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

No thoughts on this, huh? Well I guess I'll just do a water change and excel like crazy.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

water change would work on what ever:wave:


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

I have fuzz algae problem too. I have been dosing excel 2X for two days. It seem to be helping. Is excel working for you, Neon?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeah it has helped however I would dislike to have to depend on it too much..I rather figure out the problem lol


----------

